# FlatOut Ultimate Carnage Konflikt mit Emulationssoftware



## Tobio89 (9. Februar 2009)

Moin Leute!
Hab gerade das Spiel FlatOut Ultimate Carnage installiert aber wenn ich es spielen möchte kommt die Meldung, dass ein Konflikt mit Emulationssoftware entdeckt wurde. Auf der SecuRom Support Seite steht, dass das irgendwas mit Alcohol und Clone DVD zu tun hat, nur diese o.Ä. Programme sind nicht und waren nie auf meiner Festplatte! Was kann ich tun, damit ich das Spiel spielen kann?
LG
Tobi


----------



## push@max (9. Februar 2009)

Hast Du vielleicht irgendwelche virtuellen Laufwerke angelegt?


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2009)

Was für ein Brennprogramm hast du denn? Die bringen auch gerne mal virtuelle Laufwerke mit.


----------



## push@max (9. Februar 2009)

Daemon Tools oder Slysoft Software sind auch solche Kandidaten.

Irgendwas muss Du da haben...


----------



## Tobio89 (9. Februar 2009)

hey!
danke für die Antworten! Problem hat sich erledigt! Eine E-mail an den Support und ich hab eine neue launcher.exe bekommen! Hätte ich nicht gedacht, nachdem, was man hier sonst so vom SecuRom Support hört. ISt aber eig trotzdem komisch, dass es nicht funktioniert hat, da ich keine virtuellen Laufwerke habe. Vllt hats auch an Nero 9 gelegen, aber is jetz ja wurscht, jetz gehts


----------



## push@max (10. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht wurde der Kopierschutz aus dem launcher entfernt.


----------

